# Thiamine without a prescription



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Found a website that has Thiamine for sale to the general public. It's expensive but, may help those who can't get it from their vets.
http://www.horseprerace.com/vitamin-b1- ... -p-14.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... that is really good to know... just not familiar with the site... :wink:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

How many ML do you need to treat Polio and how often? I can't remember. This bottle has 100ML. $30 doesn't seem spendy to me...but I guess it depends on how much you will blow through when you need it.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

if it is the 200mg per ml I think is 2.5cc per 100 # . But make sure that is right before dosing and that that bottle is that strength.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Two years ago, when Amigo had polio, this cost us $6. Last weekend we paid $20 and had to drive 50 miles to get it. I would pay $30 to get it shipped to me.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Other than polio, what else would you use it for??


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I think some people use it as a supplement though I think this is overkill. We use a B-complex on a regular basis. It is just that polio hits hard and fast and the quicker the treatment the quicker the recovery and better chance for survival. So I always want to have it on hand.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I think some people use it as a supplement though I think this is overkill. We use a B-complex on a regular basis. It is just that polio hits hard and fast and the quicker the treatment the quicker the recovery and better chance for survival. So I always want to have it on hand.


 Yes... straight Thiamine is stronger...and is best to use for polio... fortified Vit B complex is the 2nd best choice.... for Polio...

fortified Vit B complex is also good for appetite... and can easily be bought at the feed store.... :wink:


----------

